
How to vacuum prairie dogs out of the ground - jenny8lee
https://gizmodo.com/this-giant-vacuum-sucks-prairie-dogs-right-out-of-their-1668265973
======
celeritascelery
This reminds me BunVac 6000 from Wallace and grommet. Never Thought something
like that could actually work!

